# Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich



## Durruti (31. Oktober 2012)

*Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Habe mir vor kurzen ein gebrauchtes Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook A530 gekauft.
Dieses Notebook hat Windows XP installiert.
Wollte jetzt gern Win 7 installieren.
Leider musste ich feststellen, das das Bios mit einen Passwort gesichert wurde.
Zusätzlich wurden alle Möglichkeiten zum booten, ausser von Festplatte abgestellt.
Wie kann ich nun ein Win 7 installieren?


----------



## fadade (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Du könntest mal die Wartungsklappe abschrauben, schauen, ob du eine klein Knopfbatterie siehst, diese entfernen und eine Weile Warten (dabei muss der Akku entfernt sein!), dann wieder einstöpseln und schauen, ob das BIOS-Passwort zurückgesetzt wurde.
Ansonsten steht bestimmt im Handbuch, wie man das BIOS-PW zurücksetzt 

Ggf. bietet das Gerät auch eine manuelle Bootauswahl (bei ASUS ist es z.B. "F12" drücken während dem BIOS-Post) --> steht eigentlich auch im Handbuch.

Woher kannst du dir eigentich sicher sein, dass das BIOS mit einem PW gesichert wurde? Kommst du ins Menü, kannst aber keine Änderungen machen wegen dem PW, oder hast du alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Bei der Batteriemethode unbedingt den Powerknopf bei entfernter Batterie mehrfach drücken damit die Elkos sich entladen. Ansonsten könnte man mit Pech lange warten


----------



## Durruti (31. Oktober 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Du könntest mal die Wartungsklappe abschrauben, schauen, ob du eine klein Knopfbatterie siehst, diese entfernen und eine Weile Warten (dabei muss der Akku entfernt sein!), dann wieder einstöpseln und schauen, ob das BIOS-Passwort zurückgesetzt wurde.
> Ansonsten steht bestimmt im Handbuch, wie man das BIOS-PW zurücksetzt
> 
> Ggf. bietet das Gerät auch eine manuelle Bootauswahl (bei ASUS ist es z.B. "F12" drücken während dem BIOS-Post) --> steht eigentlich auch im Handbuch.
> ...



Das mit der Batterie habe ich zuerst versucht, bringt aber keiner Erfolg.

Im Handbuch steht nichts.

Manuelle Bootauswahl unter F12 stellt mir nur die option booten von HDD zur Verfügung, alles andere wurde im Bios deaktiviert.

Wieich auf die Idee komme das das Bios ein Passwort hat?
Natürlich dadurch das eine verlangt wird, bevor ich ind Bios gehen kann.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei der Batteriemethode unbedingt den Powerknopf bei entfernter Batterie mehrfach drücken damit die Elkos sich entladen. Ansonsten könnte man mit Pech lange warten



habe ich gemacht, sogar die batterie über nacht entfernt.


----------



## dmxforever (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Der Vorbesitzer wird das Passwort ja wohl wissen, wenn das Notebook nicht aus dubiosen Quellen stammt.


----------



## Durruti (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer wird das Passwort ja wohl wissen, wenn das Notebook nicht aus dubiosen Quellen stammt.


 
danke für die hilfreiche antwort.
nein er weiß das passwort nicht, und ich habe das notebook mit der originalrechnung und restgarantie gekauft.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Was für ein Bios hat das Ding ? ....Ami, Award ?


----------



## Durruti (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

phoenix


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

versuch es mal mit dem Phoenix master Passwort 

*phoenix* oder* PHOENIX* (unheimlich einfallsreich von Phoenix )


----------



## docday (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

Eventuell hilft es auch das Bios zu flashen aber meist liegt das Passwort ja bei etwas neueren Notebooks auf einen extra Baustein oder man versucht es mit diesem Tool...Download CmosPwd 5.0 Free - CMOS and BIOS password recovery tool - Softpedia


----------



## fadade (1. November 2012)

*AW: Bios Passwort-Neuinstallation unmöglich*

was auch ginge, wenn du eine andere HDD hast, dass du dort ein einfaches DOS draufpackst und eine originale BIOS-Datei vom Hersteller und die flashst du dann auf dein Gerät.
Damit erhälst du die Werkeinstellungen zurück und hast (üblicherweise) auch kein Passwort mehr.


----------

